# DMT KR1 vs. flat feet



## ricardo.chial (9 mo ago)

Hello,

I want to know if someone has bought DMT KR1 shoes and has flat feet, how to resolved the arc and the flat feet issue, or just was a mistake purchase this kind of shoes?

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Are you saying these shoes aren't supportive? I have low arches and use these orthotics in all my shoes:









Amazon.com: Pure Stride Professional Full Length Orthotics - Shoe Insert & Support for Metatarsals, High Arch, Flat Feet - Pain Relief for Plantar Fasciitis, Arch, Heel - 1 Pair, Men's 9-9.5 / Women's 11-11.5 : Health & Household


Buy Pure Stride Professional Full Length Orthotics - Shoe Insert & Support for Metatarsals, High Arch, Flat Feet - Pain Relief for Plantar Fasciitis, Arch, Heel - 1 Pair, Men's 9-9.5 / Women's 11-11.5 on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com


----------



## ricardo.chial (9 mo ago)

Lombard said:


> Are you saying these shoes aren't supportive? I have low arches and use these orthotics in all my shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe this's the first time I used this model, it's possible my pedal stroke is badly, and now with these professional shoes, I saw I have a problem and I need to fix it with a cleat angle adapter or something like that.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

You need to get a bunch of shoe inserts and try different ones. If you have flat feet, get the ones for that, take the insert which are in your shoes out, and replace with new ones. 
It is a process, there is no one solution fits all.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

duriel said:


> You need to get a bunch of shoe inserts and try different ones. If you have flat feet, get the ones for that, take the insert which are in your shoes out, and replace with new ones.
> It is a process, there is no one solution fits all.


This is true. The ones I use in post #2 work great for me and have relieved pain from tendonitis in my arch - or lack therof. YMMV.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

If it matters enough for you, a full custom is always an option. Granted, it is an expensive option, but the results will be perfect as long as you do it right.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> If it matters enough for you, a full custom is always an option. Granted, it is an expensive option, but the results will be perfect as long as you do it right.


No they won't. And full custom as in orthotics done by a podiatrist aren't really better and don't hold up. Ask me how I know.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

My full custom Bont shoes are perfect. I was molded by a Podiatric Surgeon. They are not an orthotic. The shoe is made from a mold of my foot. The carbon fiber is exactly my foot. It took a minor tweak here and there but absolutely perfect. 1mm of padding in full CF shoe.

I do wear orthotics in my shoes made by the same doc. They last forever and still look new. They are life changing for me. I’m going on close to 30 years. Only 3 pairs. I still use all 3. I’ve never even been charged, the doc is a friend of my father’s.

I’d love a porcelain pair mounted in my shower!


----------

